# The Heresy, who would you side with?



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

So you've read the books, you've heard bits from both sides of the story. Who would you side with, Horus or the Emperor, or would you say pfft, i'm off to live with the Eldar...

The Emporer and loyal legions are obviously painted as the good guys and Horus and the traitor legions as the bad guys, I mean, the simple fact they are called the traitor legions shows the bias they recieve, but until the Heresy series came out we never really got a good sense of why it happened. 

I have to admit, I've never liked what the Space Marines stood for. I never really felt they stood for mankind, and in my armies I generally played Imperial Guard. However, I never liked chaos either, there was too much misery and suffering that went along with choas. 

The Heresy Series has only confirmed what I thought about the Emperor and the Space Marines. A brutal facist dictatorship subjegating mankind and exterminating those who dont fall in line with their plans. I did have some sympathy with the likes of Horus, Magnus, Konrad and even Lorgar but not so much with Fulgrim and Angron. However, the taint of chaos means I cannot side with them. 

So for me, i'm off to live with the Eldar... what about you guys?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

"We are weapons. There is the Emperor, and there is war. Nothing more."


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

"Death to the False Emperor!"


LotN


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Divided really. For the sake of mankind probably the imperium, but if I was ambitious I would join chaos.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Imperium all the way. Not going to side with a force that can make me randomly grow a hairy ball sack on my back.


----------



## Scalpel (Dec 26, 2012)

Off to live with the Eldar...Well some Corsairs anyway. Then I can have a bit of fun...


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

I have to quell the rage and pain in my head. Blood for the blood god! 

Will follow Angron and the World Eaters into battle and glory.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

9 votes and i'm the only traitor here... and you all call yourselves heretics. 


LotN


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> 9 votes and i'm the only traitor here... and you all call yourselves heretics.
> 
> 
> LotN


*skulks*
Pssst! We're working from within..... :secret:


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> 9 votes and i'm the only traitor here... and you all call yourselves heretics.
> 
> 
> LotN


I will stand with you brother!


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Stephen74 said:


> A brutal facist dictatorship subjegating mankind and exterminating those who dont fall in line with their plans.


You do realize that also sums up Konrad Curze's little experiments everywhere he went, right? :wink:


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

Stephen74 said:


> I have to admit, I've never liked what the Space Marines stood for. I never really felt they stood for mankind


well the salamanders definitely stand for the average humans ( even going into significantly worse battle field situations) I think it was after the heresy that they became less for humanity as they didn't have the forces


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't want to risk any unnecessary mutations nor getting inevitably purged by Imperial forces so I think I'll stick with the Emperor.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I'd go with the Eldar. The Emperor and Chaos are both horrendously evil. If you're not evil enough to side with either, you have to find power to try to defend yourself from both.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Considering the almighty omni-presence we are granted along with this question I would have to say that it would depend on my situation within the galaxy. Knowing that chaos can never 'win' thanks to tzeentch, but neither can the imperium and mankind because chaos has their balls in a vice. If I was an astartes I would side with chaos as Lords > chapter masters. If I was a human i'd side with the imperium because i wouldn't be likely to even be noticed by the dark gods.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Chaos for me. Why? Because good is dumb.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Barnster said:


> I will stand with you brother!


Until the wind changes then you'll back flip A-GAIN !

Loyalist all the way ! and Suffer not anyone who isn't


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

The noble and compassionate galactic unifiers, or the insane, warped, sick and demented traitors who rebeled for a basket full of petty grievances?


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

To die for the Emperor is better than to live for yourself.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

In regards to tentacles for arms and sprouting horns... I say don't knock it till you try it. 

Mutation! All the cool kids are doing it!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Imperial:
You work hard, prove yourself beyond capable, and your Captain rewards you with promotion to Sergeant. You perform feats of valour and dedicate yourself to heroic deeds in the name of the Chapter, you become a member of the 1st Company.

Chaos:
You work hard, slaughter some Imperials, and generally have sound leadership. Unfortunately, there's a brawny fucker who nicked a Thunder Hammer as your rival. You lose the Murder Duel and you die unremembered.
ALT:
You do no work, betray some people, and manipulate your way into being a Champion of Chaos. You steal a suit of Terminator Armour, and wander around doing unspeakable things and get rewarded lavishly by the gods. Unfortunately, your brothers think you're doing a little _too_ well, and as you sleep one of them comes and slits your throat.

Imperial:
Your leg is severed from the knee by a roaring Ork. As it's axe comes down for the killing blow, your Battle Brother plants a bolt shell in it's eye, blowing it's head off and dragging you into cover. There's a fully stocked apothecarium on the Battle-Barge, and you get an augmetic and a piece of MkVII armour to replace the damaged one.

Chaos:
Your leg is severed from the knee by a roaring Ork. Your brothers see you go down and retreat, leaving you to the Orks until they return to loot your corpse. Luckily, you survive and crawl off, swearing revenge. You're taken to the old ex-apothecary who has to use his Gladius because your warband hasn't seen a Narthecium in four centuries. He takes one of your jokes the wrong way and hacks off the other leg before throwing you to a Spawn.

Yeah, I think I'd go Imperial.

Midnight


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Torn about this one. On the one hand you've got free tentacles [worts'n'all] on the other hand you've got a medic to back you up and the potential for nice shiny medals. 

I'd be a Adeptus Custodes... oops fails.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

WOW The results are ?

Most Heretics :read: ... aren't. :shok:


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

Mossy Toes said:


> The noble and compassionate galactic unifiers, or the insane, warped, sick and demented traitors who rebeled for a basket full of petty grievances?


When you put it like that, I'd say emperor, but being that the imperium is really just a great slave master I'd be tempted to go with the Eldar. They would just think I was a douche for being human, but since I don't really care what people think of me I could live with that! After a little time I might become an acceptable douche to them haha


----------



## Lupe (Jan 3, 2011)

Death to the False Emperor!


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

Emperor of course. I share his vision of secular galaxy free from religious idiocy. Death to the slaves of sentient warp storms


----------



## Helion Rain (Jul 8, 2012)

Id become a renagade denoucing the emperor but rejecting the chaos gods.
I would be a space marine without a cause and no mutations! Free to live by my bolter and own morals.
I would be able to choose my own allies when it suited and equally slaughter them if it took my fancy!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Well as a Space Marine I'd go with "Better the Devil you know". Chaos gives you freedom but you're a space marine, freedom is for normal humans, space marines are soldiers they were trained to go to war and that's what they should do and I'd much rather fight for something than fight to destroy something.

From a human point of view though I can see why Chaos is terribly tempting and I'd be open to them, as a marine though I'd probably remain loyal.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Chaos gives you the illusion of freedom.

You're their slave and in the end, your soul will be tortured for an eternity (unless you become a daemon prince which is very rare).

I'd rather side with the Imperium, at least their reliance on science offers some glimmer of hope (rejuvenat tech, etc.) of remaining immortal and they can only torture your physically.


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

Kind of a pickle here. After reading Legion, I almost want to say that I would side with the traitors--just so I could kill the emperor and bring about the destruction of Chaos forever. It also sucks to see how decrepit the Imperium has become. It's strayed so far from the ideals the Emperor stood for that it's almost not worth fighting for.

But if I were caught in this dilemma without the benefit of foresight, I would side with the loyalists. The Emperor protects!


----------



## Valrak (Jul 23, 2011)

If I pick Chaos could I be join the Emperors Children in their orgy fest on Terra?


----------



## unitedbyfakes (Jan 15, 2013)

i stand with the lion.. i like my head attached


----------



## Dean2112 (Sep 4, 2012)

Loyal Imperial all the way....cos when the emperor comes back, he's gonna take names and kick ass... allegedly.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Dean2112 said:


> cos when the emperor comes back, he's gonna take names and kick ass


I'm sure he has a very long notebook of names.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Iam Alpharius :so_happy:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Anakwanar said:


> I'm Brian! :so_happy:


Fixed that for you :laugh:


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I can't say what I would actually do, but I would probably stay loyal to Terra.

Or flee to some backwater planet and wait it out, and after a few years I'd check who won and then start cheering that person's name.

Not out of fear or anything, I just care for my mortal well being.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you great Tawa, the mighty Disciple of Heresy :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Anakwanar said:


> Thank you great Tawa, the mighty Disciple of Heresy :grin:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
Oh, that's being sigged!

You are welcome my child......


----------

